# Stocking my 10 gallon



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

So I am limited when it comes to tank size so Im stuck with a ten gallon which im fine with. I have read about everything when it comes to setting up/ cycling the tank. Now I just want some feedback on my fish choices please 

So far this is what i would like, i know its not ideal but what are you gunna do?

4 harlequin rasboras
2 albino corys
1 honey gourami
and i like guppies so maybe two of those?

i also wouldn't mind shrimp/snails so suggestions about those would be greatly appreciated! btw the filter that i have is a penguin bio wheel filter, i believe that it can filter up to 20 gallons. A lot of questions hopefully I can get some answered :fish5: *c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Harlequins need alot more room.Ive got a school of them myself and I couldnt imagine them in anything shorter than 30 inches to swim across.Guppies would do ok as would the honey gourami,though ive no experience with those,I believe they are one of the smaller gouramis.The cories I couldnt say either.I do know that if you added all those though you would be well overstocked so I would think of cutting the rasboras out at the very least.


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Harlequins need alot more room.Ive got a school of them myself and I couldnt imagine them in anything shorter than 30 inches to swim across.Guppies would do ok as would the honey gourami,though ive no experience with those,I believe they are one of the smaller gouramis.The cories I couldnt say either.I do know that if you added all those though you would be well overstocked so I would think of cutting the rasboras out at the very least.


alright thanks I was actually thinking about not getting them anyways. if I don't get those, can I add any other fish/shrimp/snails? thanks


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

*Need some advice*

1.) In what order should I add these fish to a new tank:

Guppy
Albino Corys
Honey Gourami
Harlequin Rasboras

2.) For the schooling fish, should I buy them 2 at a time or all at once?

3.) Last question but one of the most important! Has anyone had any experience with Tetra SafeStart? What exactly should I do??
-Thanks!:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't want to put you off or anything but _to me_ a tank like that should either just have guppies in it or tetras, maybe rasborae - not a combination.
My reasoned opinion is that the tank is small and these schooling fish like bigger numbers. 
Neons are .85" and 10 would be about right for that tank - but not a good fish to start a tank off with in spite of my experience with them. 
Read up on the fishless cycle in the freshwater section that will save you money on products you don't need.
cb


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

clep.berry said:


> I don't want to put you off or anything but _to me_ a tank like that should either just have guppies in it or tetras, maybe rasborae - not a combination.
> My reasoned opinion is that the tank is small and these schooling fish like bigger numbers.
> Neons are .85" and 10 would be about right for that tank - but not a good fish to start a tank off with in spite of my experience with them.
> Read up on the fishless cycle in the freshwater section that will save you money on products you don't need.
> cb


thanks. I decided on not getting harlequin rasboras... they're just so cool but it's okay. I'm thinking of getting:
2 guppies
1 honey gourami
3/4 albino corys

If you have any suggestions as far as fish go, please let me know. 

I've thought about the neons but they just sound too fragile. Anything else?

What are your opinions on a snail??

sorry for all of these questions!


----------



## Kaitbug93 (May 8, 2012)

aqadvisor.com is a great website to let you know if your tank is overstocked and/or under filtered. It will also let you know if any of the fish you choose are good or bad tank mates, and it will tell you ideal schooling numbers for your fish. As for a snail, plug that into aqadvisor too and it will calculate it into your bioload. I'm currently cycling my future tropical tank. I'm not doing a fishless cycle though. I took two of my little brother's goldfish out of their palace and into my tank to help it along. Once it's done they are going back. I personally haven't decided on what type of fish I plan on putting in my tank when it's finished (four weeks to go), but honey guorami are very pretty!! I'm probably doing tetras, because they are hardy little fish and will do decently coming back and forth to college with me. Happy fish keeping!!! =]


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Gourami can be territorial, though honeys tend to be the most peaceful ones. I'd add the gourami last just to be sure. 

For the guppies, I wouldn't get any males if you're only getting 2... A male and female will overpopulate your tank quickly, and 2 males will likely bully each other with no females to distract them. Two females should be fine as long as they're not already pregnant when you get them.

Snails are fine, just make sure you avoid the mystery snail types as they will reproduce like crazy even if you only have one to start. Nerite snails both look nicer and are incapable of reproducing in freshwater.

I second the aqadvisor.com suggestion... I think you might be stocking a little high with those cories on top of the guppies and gourami. There's really not a whole lot that can fit in a 10 gallon.


----------

